#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Feesttent Steenwijkerwold getroffen door noodweer

## speakertech

Zijn waarschijnlijk veel gewonden door plotseling noodweer.
http://www.nu.nl/binnenland/2876153/...tivaltent.html
http://nos.nl/artikel/402894-gewonde...feesttent.html
Speakertech

----------


## moderator

Update: 15 mensen gewond, gelukkig geen zwaargewonden. Tent stond klaar voor optreden van Rowen Heze, band en crew zijn ongedeerd.
bron: persverklaring gemeente Steenwijkerland

----------


## renevanh

Nou... DAT is noodweer!

Eigenlijk toch apart dat wanneer er een tent instort de mens zich zo snel mogelijk naar de volgende tent verplaatst...
Ik zou waarschijnlijk op zo'n moment hetzelfde doen, om me pas daarna te realiseren dat dat niet zo slim is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar zat ik ook al aan te denken maar er is geen alternatief, als je buiten blijft loop je kans op rondvliegend puin op je te krijgen en hagelstenen zo groot als eieren doen het ook niet echt lekker op je kop.
Wat kun je doen om dit in de toekomst te voorkomen?
Zulk extreem weer kun je geen tent tegen bestand maken.

----------


## qvt

Ai ai niet best weer.. En dit keer waren er nog bekenden van me ook, zal eens vragen hoe zij het meegemaakt hebben, want het filmpje laat niet zien hoe snel de storm ontstaat.

Er is wel wat aan te doen in de vorm van meer/sterkere straps en meer + langere ankers de grond in, het zwakke punt van een spantent zijn altijd de ankers.. Maar in hoeverre is het nog te bepalen wat er nodig is..

----------


## speakertech

> Ai ai niet best weer.. En dit keer waren er nog bekenden van me ook, zal eens vragen hoe zij het meegemaakt hebben, want het filmpje laat niet zien hoe snel de storm ontstaat.
> 
>  Er is wel wat aan te doen in de vorm van meer/sterkere straps en meer + langere ankers de grond in, het zwakke punt van een spantent zijn altijd de ankers.. Maar in hoeverre is het nog te bepalen wat er nodig is..



Het was vooraf kennelijk mooi weer. Wie weet was de zijkant van de tent ook nog ergens open. Als het weer zo snel omslaat, heb je geen tijd meer om dat te corrigeren. Gelukkig is er geen (zichtbare) brand uitgebroken, met alle verlichting etc in de tent.
Hoewel gewonden al vreselijk genoeg is, zijn er gelukkig geen doden. Sterkte aan de bezoekers die het meegemaakt hebben.

Speakertech

----------


## axs

De natuur heeft duidelijk letterlijk en figuurlijk geen grenzen....

----------


## showband

VIDEO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whjms0qxmp0

de verandering van het weer )
CONVENTIONELE PARREN ZIJN BEHOORLIJK RUGGED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdCZq...layer_embedded

situatie videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-2ZMTMmEqQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_e3894dn9w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkkQ0XGgLiI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvkcPfyCrI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAybnOkU7yY

http://www.weer.nl/weer-in-het-nieuw...ijkerwold.html



http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2720/...ivaltent.dhtml

----------


## frederic

Waterdicht maar wind doorlatend zeil. Dat is wat ze dringens moeten uitvinden.

----------


## jakkes72

Zie http://www.nu.nl/binnenland/2876473/...llen-weer.html

Daar staat dat er VOORAF!!! contact is geweest met de leverancier van de tent:
<QUOTE>
*Advies* Kranendonk benadrukte dat de organisatie van tevoren bij het  tentverhuurbedrijf had geïnformeerd hoe te handelen in geval van  noodweer. Het advies om de in- en uitgangen open te zetten is volgens  hem opgevolgd.
Dat de hoofdtent van het festival toch speelbal  werd van vermoedelijk een valwind (een korte, hevige storm voorafgaand  aan een zware bui), vond hij onvoorstelbaar. Hij liet weten dat zeer  dikke pennen, waarmee de tent was vastgezet, uit de grond kwamen.
</QUOTE>

----------


## speakertech

> Zie http://www.nu.nl/binnenland/2876473/...llen-weer.html
> 
> Daar staat dat er VOORAF!!! contact is geweest met de leverancier van de tent:
> <QUOTE>
> *Advies*
> 
>  Kranendonk benadrukte dat de organisatie van tevoren bij het  tentverhuurbedrijf had geïnformeerd hoe te handelen in geval van  noodweer. Het advies om de in- en uitgangen open te zetten is volgens  hem opgevolgd.
> Dat de hoofdtent van het festival toch speelbal  werd van vermoedelijk een valwind (een korte, hevige storm voorafgaand  aan een zware bui), vond hij onvoorstelbaar. Hij liet weten dat zeer  dikke pennen, waarmee de tent was vastgezet, uit de grond kwamen.
> </QUOTE>



Dat is dan het omgekeerde wat vaak gedacht wordt en wat ik zelf ook geleerd heb. De tent dichthouden, want als de wind eronder komt ben je verloren.........
Als ik zo de weerrapporten lees is er sprake van een hevige negatieve windlast, een fenomeen, dat ook in staat is dakbedekking van platte daken te zuigen. Getuigen beweren ook dat de tent werd opgetild en neergekwakt......
Tja als deskundigen elkaar tegen gaan spreken, wordt het wel heel lastig de oorzaak te achterhalen waardoor de tent uiteindelijk het loodje legde.
Misschien haringen in doorweekte grond?
Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tja als deskundigen elkaar tegen gaan spreken, wordt het wel heel lastig de oorzaak te achterhalen waardoor de tent uiteindelijk het loodje legde.
> Speakertech



En nog lastiger wordt het dan om dit soort dingen in de toekomst te voorkomen.
Dit keer 'slechts' gewonden, moet er niet aan denken als dit gebeurd was als er een paar duizend man in die tent had gezeten.

----------


## NesCio01

Wind en water zijn zo ongelooflijk sterk en krachtig
en daardoor dus ook zeer onbetrouwbaar.
Heb al eens een tornado mogen meemaken, daarbij 
ook dus het vacuüm, wat hier beschreven is.
Rare en vreemde gewaarwording!

Verder moet je natuurlijk zo safe als mogelijk
werken, je bent nl. voor en met mensen(levens)
bezig. Maar hoe veilig je ook werkt, water en wind
vinden juist de zwakste schakel,...........
minder goede staalkabel, een zandharing ipv een rotsharing,
een verouderde janwillem, noem maar op.

En als er 1 dobbelsteen gaat............

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

> Dat is dan het omgekeerde wat vaak gedacht wordt en wat ik zelf ook geleerd heb. De tent dichthouden, want als de wind eronder komt ben je verloren.........



Maar ben je met een dichte tent niet juist heel hard bezig een drukverschil te creeeren? Zeker met dit soort extreme windvlagen?
Eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat dat de gedachten achter het openen van de tent is: zo min mogelijk weerstand creeeren waardoor er geen 'zeileffect' optreed.
Werkt in mijn ogen prima met elke doorsnee storm, maar niet bij een valwind en/of supercell zoals we hier (en op Pukkelpop) gezien hebben.

----------


## jens

Ik blijf er toch bij dat je niet alles kan voorkomen. Is een tent nu slecht gebouwt of is er een duidelijke aanwijzing op gebreken dan is de schuldvraag ook duidelijk. Maar met dit soort plaatselijk, extreem weer?? Ik denk dat de tent profesioneel is gebouwt. Misschien word het wel tijd om de eisen aan een ontwerp van een tent aan te passen door de brange zelf. En ook een duidelijker veiligheids plan op te stellen. Is er bijvoorbeeld  altijd een tent meester aanwezig die bepaalt wat er met de tent moet gebeuren bij dit soort omstandig heden. Bij een evenement met  een paar 1000 mensen loopt er  50 man beveiliging maar er is niemand die om weet te gaan met dit soort situaties.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...Bij een evenement met  een paar 1000 mensen loopt er  50 man beveiliging maar er is niemand die om weet te gaan met dit soort situaties.



je moet ook een nood - en ontruimingsplan hebben, anders geen vergunning...

----------


## chippie

Hopelijk gaat er ook een goede (nauwe) samenwerking komen met de weerdienst zodat dit in de toekomst minder kan gebeuren.
Paniek is een raar gegeven. Voor de gewonden een goed herstel proces gewenst.

----------


## Big Bang

http://www.nu.nl/binnenland/2877002/...rten-tent.html

*Geen nader onderzoek naar instorten tent
**       STEENWIJKERLAND - Er komt geen nader juridisch onderzoek naar het  instorten van een tent op het Dicky Woodstockfestival in  Steenwijkerwold.   * Dat de tent instortte was het gevolg van snel opkomend, onverwacht hevig noodweer en daar kan niemand iets aan doen.
Dat heeft de gemeente Steenwijkerland laten weten. Volgens de gemeente is er sprake van overmacht door natuurgeweld.
             Een eerste onderzoek van onder andere brandweer en politie heeft  zondag uitgewezen dat de tent aan alle veiligheidseisen voldeed en dat  de tentenbouwers net als de organisatie zich aan de voorschriften hebben  gehouden.


*Op de hoogte* De Inspectie SZW (de voormalige arbeidsinspectie) is op de  hoogte gesteld, want dat is een standaardprocedure bij een  bedrijfsongeval met letsel.
Door het instorten van de tent raakten  13 mensen gewond, van wie er twee nog in het ziekenhuis liggen. Hun  toestand is volgens de gemeente stabiel.
De wegen rondom het festivalterein, die sinds zaterdag waren afgesloten, zijn zondagavond weer vrijgegeven.

----------


## speakertech

> Hopelijk gaat er ook een goede (nauwe) samenwerking komen met de weerdienst zodat dit in de toekomst minder kan gebeuren.
> Paniek is een raar gegeven. Voor de gewonden een goed herstel proces gewenst.



Weerdiensten hebben meermalen aangetoond, dat ze er ook finaal naast kunnen zitten. Wellicht dekken ze zichzelf in, door evenementen af te gelasten, inplaats van dat ze risico lopen het verwijt te krijgen, dat ze niet gewaarschuwd hebben. 
In dit land is het immers zo dat de fouten alleen door anderen gemaakt worden en men zoekt net zo lang tot die andere gevonden is, al was het maar de toiletjuffrouw, die het tafeltje met het geldbakje verkeerd had weggezet.

Speakertech

----------


## Lala

http://www.l1.nl/nieuws/187167-tente...r#.UB-yGk3N_HQ

----------


## daviddewaard

http://www.l1.nl/nieuws/187157-appar...t#.UB-1_ch1CIQ

blijkbaar stond ampco er

----------


## renevanh

Ben benieuwd of die XL3 (dacht ik) op FOH een zwemdiploma heeft...

----------


## frederic

Een half miljoen  materiaal gehuurd zonder verzekering bij Ampco.

Dat is de eerste keer dat ik hoor dat ze dit toestaan.  :Confused:

----------


## showband

tegen een natuurramp ben je zowiezo toch niet verzekerd?
Dus ik vraag me af of dit er onder valt.

----------


## mrVazil

> Een half miljoen € materiaal gehuurd zonder verzekering bij Ampco.
> 
> Dat is de eerste keer dat ik hoor dat ze dit toestaan.



je moet tegoei lezen, er staat dat ze een deel van hun materiaal huren bij ampco, niet alles. Rowwen heze heeft een grotere bezetting, met veel eigen en duur materiaal.

----------


## frederic

Of ze het gehuurd hebben of het is eigen materiaal, maakt eigenlijk geen verschil.
Al mijn muziekinstrumenten die ik gebruik om op te treden zijn verzekerd.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zojuist gezien dat de weermensen elkaar tegenspreken, wat ik begreep kwam de storm zaterdag onverwacht. En ik neem aan dat ze dat soort dingen wel in de gaten houden bij zo'n festival, ik zelf doe dat wel namelijk, zover ik dat kan en de ervaring er voor heb. Nu begint er net een op tv bij Editie NL ineens te vertellen dat ze het kunnen zien aankomen...Ik ben even de weg kwijt...Ben vandaag zelf een dagje weggeweest en houd dan of dan wel buienradar of weeronline in de gaten(weeronline is wat preciezer) en het was een mooie dag...kijk een keer op buienradar, geen vuiltje aan de lucht...Tot zover alles leuk...tot ik een druppeltje voelde en een keer in de lucht keek...Ik pak mijn telefoon en kijk nog eens op buienradar, ineens een hoop wolken richting de plaats waar ik was...Het eerste wat ik dacht, die waren er straks nog niet...De heren en dames meteorologen hebben het de laatste tijd wel vaker mis en zeggen dan ook dat ze er niks aan kunnen doen en dat spontaan ontstaat...Ze weten toch tegenwoordig wel dat ze sowieso niet verder dan 24 uur kunnen voorspellen...Maak de mensen dan niet blij met een dooie mus, als HUN denken dat het mooi wordt en het niet zo blijkt te zijn...en dan ineens wel weten dat ze er wel eens naast zitten en niet verder dan 24 uur iets zekerder kunnen zijn..

Maar goed, een tip voor de mensen die het niet wisten weeronline.nl is best betrouwbaar en je eigen gevoel. Is het mooi weer en koelt het ineens af, kijk dan eens goed naar de lucht en welke kant de wolken uitgaan. Dan even een radar checken. En dan hard weglopen..;-)

----------


## Rieske

> Ben benieuwd of die XL3 (dacht ik) op FOH een zwemdiploma heeft...



Mike mixt niet in de tent maar in een vrachtwagen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Deze XL3 lag onder het ingestorte tentdoek, volgens Mike...evenals zijn outboard spul...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zonder op deze zaak zelf in te gaan. hierbij het rapport van de inspectie openbare orde en veiligheid wat nog warm van de printer is.. nog geen maand geleden gepresenteerd. De gemeente heeft een taak. leg die verantwoordelijkheid dus ook bij de overheid; je MAG vragen om controles, je MAG vragen om kaders. dat gemeentes dat niet doen is hun zaak... maar onder druk wordt alles vloeibaar. 

http://www.ioov.nl/actueel/@128299/inspectierapport_0

Mijn tenen krullen op als ik een burgemeester op tv "gelukkig" hoor zeggen. geluk speelt geen rol, goed organiseren wel.

----------


## Lala

> Deze XL3 lag onder het ingestorte tentdoek, volgens Mike...evenals zijn outboard spul...



Ik vermoed dat Mike festivalshows wel in de zaal mixt, aangezien er dan een onbekende PA staat, en niet zoals normaal een Synco set...

----------


## speakertech

> Deze XL3 lag onder het ingestorte tentdoek, volgens Mike...evenals zijn outboard spul...



mis ik hier een linkje of een foto?
Althans op mijn pc.
Speakertech

----------


## Lala

facebook....

----------


## speakertech

> facebook....



Facebook?
Eerst maar eens een cursus volgen hoe dat werkt. Ik ben reeds boven de 30!.
Speakertech

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik ben bijna 40...;-) Klinkt wel oud...Maar vernomen via Facebook...via Mike zelf...

----------

